# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  فیزیک شریف یا علوم کامپیوتر امیرکبیر

## rhaegarprh

(اگر این تاپیک دو بار پست شده معذرت میخوام)
سلام. من خیلی بین علوم کامپیوتر امیرکبیر و فیزیک شریف شک دارم.
قبل از هرچیزی باید بگم قطعا قصد اپلای کردن دارم پس خیلی روی مقوله آینده شغلی تو ایران تمرکز نمیکنم.
شک اصلیم اینه که من علوم کامپیوتر رو بیشتر از فیزیک دوست دارم(نه این که فیزیک رو دوست نداشته باشم. اصلا اینطوری نیست. اتفاقا خیلی هم خوشم میاد ازش. ولی علوم کامپیوتر رو بیشتر)
از طرفی هم خب شریف،شریفه!! اینو همینطوری نمیگم. جدا میخوام بدونم (مخصوصا برای اپلای کردن) شریف واقعا چقدر از امیرکبیر بهتره.
و اینکه ممکنه این یکی سوال ربطی به این بخش از انجمن نداشته باشه. ولی میخوام بدونم علوم کامپیوتر فضاش بیشتر کامپیوتره یا ریاضی(میدونم که خیلیش شامل ریاضی میشه و اصلا تو دانشکده ریاضیه و چارت دروسشم دیدم،ولی من شنیدم که کار کامپیوتری این رشته تو فوق لیسانس تازه شروع میشه و تو لیسانس ادم بیشتر درگیر ریاضیه.)

----------

